# How much Hay or Pellets to feed?



## trainhound (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, I have 2 4 month old female nubians. How much hay should they get per day? If i go over to feeding alfalfa pellets how much should I feed?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, first off WELCOME to TGS! I'm sure the folks here can give you very good advice! Another good website to start with is http://www.fiascofarm.com. I am a newbie too. This is my first year of kidding. So, I'll start till more experience comes on. Anyway, when I got my little ones I just filled the feeder and fed free choice hay. And of course fresh water. Goats appreciate warm water when its cold. I'm sure it depends upon whether or not they have any pasture? From what I've read, alfalfa pellets aren't good as a complete ration because they don't have the long fiber that hay provides...goats being ruminants. I feed my young goats just a handful of a 12% grain mix, just enough to make them easy to get a hold of. But, with full size dairy goats you might need more...someone will correct me here.

So, fyi, we require pictures. Tell us more about your little does! And yourself!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I also feed free choice hay. ALthough I suppose if you would need to ration it out - make sure you give them approx a "lap" or "flake" of hay for every one-two goats.

I have a variety of breeds - including some nubians. My nubian does get 2 cups of DUMOR Goat Feed (16% protein) per day. If nursing they get 4 cups per day. They also each get 1/4 cup of BOSS (Black Oil Sunflower Seed) on their feed. (and other stuff like some of my herbs, and also fastrack, but I won't get into that unless you want to know  )

My Snubian BUCK (and also my other bucks) are only getting free choice hay right now. They're not getting any grain. They only get grain when they're breeding doe/s and/or in rut (in the fall). 

Goats love browse (weeds, bark, jaggers, leaves, etc.) so if you have an area full of weeds and jaggers - they'd go to town on that ! Just be careful of poisenous plants ! 
They also love (and it's good for them) Pine needle branches. 

You might already know and do all this ... but I just thought I'd "throw it in there" :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to TGS. We are glad you are here :wave: :wave: . Congratulations on you babies. What I try to remember when we are giving hay and all. Goats eat 4-6 times a day and you need to make sure they have enough to eat that many times. I do understand that you have smaller goats, so of course they will not eat as much as a full grown goat. 
OH, by the way. WE LOVE PICTURES.


----------



## trainhound (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the quick replies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome!!! :wave: 

I feed 3-4 laps of hay twice a day for 7 goats (minis)

I don't feed free choice because when I did they wasted a whole bale in one day! :angry: 

My goats are nice a healthy with this regument.

With your little ones i would say 1-2 laps a day would be perfect as they do need to eat quite a bit when younger and growing


----------

